# 4 month old



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute pup!


----------



## Juno's mom (Sep 28, 2013)

Love his ears!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Very cute ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Just put more up. So hard to do from a cell. anyway this is Phoenix Slade. Our 35 lb 4 month old purebred. Got him at 9 weeks and has gained a good 15 lbs since. We love him. What do guys think of his size? And me and the gf keep debating whether he will be a black and red or black and tan. Thanks ! Oh and if somehow an admin could put this post into my original post I'd appreciate it


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Like the name Phoenix that's my daughters name from the pics he looks like black and tan.... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Forgot to mention i changed his name to phoenix. We were also thinking hes a black and tan. Anybody else have an opinion on this?


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

Those ears. :wub:


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Caitlin said:


> Those ears. :wub:


Yea im hoping thats a sign that he will be a big gsd. They are huge im comparison right now haha.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ahh bless big ears really cute though


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

sarah1366 said:


> Ahh bless big ears really cute though


Goos sign right? how much does everyone say weighs?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

If the Government sees those ears they'll put him on the DEW line.

Cute boy.


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Second vet visit tmrw cant wait to see his weight


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Weighed in at a solid 37lbs


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## Juno's mom (Sep 28, 2013)

He's the same age as my girl. She's about the same weight as him too, and people are often telling me she's tiny for her age, but she is very vigorous, with huge ears and feet. I think Phoenix looks like a perfectly adorable Black and Tan 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

